# Health protection questions



## belovedgirl (Jun 28, 2009)

My company will send me to africa maybe in a while, some friends say i must take injections for preventing diseases , a french friend needs to travel a few countries in africa frequently so he took 6 injections. I m curious if it is really needed there , and if the local citizens in those countries they take those injections too?
I will not go only to south africa, i will have to go to a few countries too. 
So i would like to know this.... and if i dont find enough time to take injections what shall i be careful there , the water and food?


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

belovedgirl said:


> My company will send me to africa maybe in a while, some friends say i must take injections for preventing diseases , a french friend needs to travel a few countries in africa frequently so he took 6 injections. I m curious if it is really needed there , and if the local citizens in those countries they take those injections too?
> I will not go only to south africa, i will have to go to a few countries too.
> So i would like to know this.... and if i dont find enough time to take injections what shall i be careful there , the water and food?


If you are traveling in Africa, you will need some prevention, like Yellow fever and against Malaria.
Dont play with your health.

In South Africa the water from the tap you can drink and the food will be no problem at all!


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Read the thread "Healthcare in South Africa..." posted by the editor today. The link gives good advice on healthcare as well as which vaccinations are needed.


----------

